# flare protocol - need help!!!



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

ivf cancelled due to POF totally devastated only 35 with average FSH levels. Considering flare protocol for 2nd attempt. Will be bit of a guinea pig as origin dont currently offer it. Anyone tried at RFC would love some advice & tips on how to improve egg quality


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Hi Marie
Sorry i can`t help you on this but hopefully some of the other ladies will be along soon to answer your questions
Good luck x


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

Maria, I am really sorry to hear about your failed cycle. Did you call Origin to check if they did a Flare Protocol, I though they did if I am thinking of the correct formatt of treatement? I hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

the doctor said it was something they were thinking of trying i took that as meaning it hadnt been done as yet so u cud be right do you know of anyone who's had it there?


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Maria ,im like you and have POF also blocked tubes   (also 35) anyhow i did the short protocol at Origin ,i think its also know as flare   i maybe getting confused.They only managed to get 2 eggs ,first tx got 1 ,the tx flies in as no d/r ,pill for a couple of weeks then start jabbing   .Have you thought of attending a clinic that specialises in poor responders ,im going to be starting tx in jan at Lister in london ,has amazing results even with all the extra hard cases they take on ,you should check the **** website for some info.
Good luck


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi emak
thanx for your response. hadnt heard of lister till i joined this site. how do you think you'll manage it in terms of travel? Am very lucky in that i have a 7 yr old daughter so wudnt want to leave her behind or take her out of school. just wondering do you go to any support group meetings? think i might give 1 a try have found chatting to people on this site really helpful. Wondering why i waited so long! NIrish stubborness prob think we can cope with everything alone


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Maria ,sorry only getting back to you now ,had no internet for over 24hrs something wrong with Talk Talk ,phone line down too but thankfully im back in action OMG i have been lost without thr internet.About the travel to Lister ,im hoping to get some of my scans and bloods done at the RFC ,will work out cheaper than travelling to London every few days but i plan to stay for e/c through to e/t maybe come home for a day or so   The clinic is very easy to get to once in London and only a 10 min walk max from tube station .I do attend a support group its called Tinyfeet and is held in Altnagelvin hospital grounds ,im not sure where you are based but i know there are quite a few around n.i .Def worth checking one out ,can be good craic too


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

think i'll try this one origin & think about lister should it not work. Hope all works for you in jan


----------



## Annie70 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck, Maria - I did a microdose flare protocol here in Canada and I have a bouncing baby to prove its worth! It or the antagonist protocol are normally used in cases of poor responders, supposed to  be the last resort before DEs.  Before we started it, we knew that I had a borderline high FSH levels but produced decent levels of follicles every month (10-13). 

First, I took the BCP for a month. Then, I got something resembling AF. On the third day of AF, I started high levels of Gonal F and Luveris (stims) for about 12 days.  The idea is to use the natural FSH flare up at the beginning of your monthly cycle that stimulates your ovaries before artificially stimulating them so as to maximise the effect. 

Sorry, I can't help you with tips for improving egg quality though as I did nothing. I was trying to take agnus castus and other stuff to bring down my FSH levels.


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Maria, 

you've probably been given a armful of information on this already but I know there is a few ladies on FF's that have had the Flare Protocol.  If things are new at your clinic it may be useful to talk to others who have gone through it in other clinics. Have you tryed looking at the search facility on FF's? If not, it's easy to use (look at top of page third from the left!) just put in Flare Protocol in the keyword section and it will search posts with this in.  You may be able to get some good advice off ladies who have already gone through it (i'm sure they won't mind talking to you!) and you may pick up some really good tips on how to improve egg quality!!!  

Good luck with everything hun     

Hugs

Bunny xxx


----------

